#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  How to drag down a formula in a protected worksheet

## SEMMatt

Hello,

How can I lock a column so that user can't edit anything in in BUT can drag down a formula which will populate using helper columns to the left?

Thanks,

----------


## Speshul

What is the formula?  And why does it need to be copied by the user?

----------


## SEMMatt

Hello. It needs to be copied down because it's doing a concatenate of data to the left of it. I simple don't want users to break the contact formula.

----------


## Speshul

One alternative would be to leave the sheet locked, and create a formula that goes down xxx number of cells.  For example if the users would be copying the formula down 10 rows every day, put the formula in there for 10,000 rows and it won't nee to be modified for a long time.

Then use an if condition to determine if the formula will be used, for example;

*=IF(B2="","",[YourFormulaHere])*

(Assuming your formula will be copied when column B has data entered)

----------


## SEMMatt

Speshul, thanks I like the way you're thinking. I could just use an IF statement. Just wondering if there's a way to handle through Excel itself.

----------


## Speshul

You can protect the Top cell to keep the formula protected, and leave the cells below it.  The user will be able to copy from the protected cell without being able to modify the formula in it.  However, all of the cells the user copys to will not be protected.  but at least you will have a formula locked up incase someone modifies the others.

----------

